
What Convergence? TV’s Hesitant March to the Net - mattmcknight
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/16/technology/internet/16chip.html
======
mattmcknight
The Wiimote is the answer for web browsing from the couch. Still need a
wireless keyboard if you want to type.

